

It Started Digital Wheels Turning - jgrahamc
http://nytimes.com/2011/11/08/science/computer-experts-building-1830s-babbage-analytical-engine.html?_r=1&ref=science

======
jgrahamc
Wonderful graphic as well:
[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/11/07/science/before...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/11/07/science/before-
its-time-machine.html?ref=science)

